# Schinderhannes MTB-Superbike-Wer ist dabei?



## Chr!s (18. Mai 2005)

Am Samstag steigt ja in Emmelshausen der 1. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike. Ob die Veranstaltung wirklich das hält, was der Name verspricht werden wir bald wissen.
Postet mal, wer dabei ist (auch wenn er noch nicht auf der offiziellen Meldeliste steht), was erwartet ihr von der Veranstaltung, wie geht ihr die Strecken an, etc.?

Infos zur Veranstaltung:
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/index.aspx?fm=/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx

Als dann, 
man sieht sich in Emmels.  

_*Chr!S*_

..... Na super, sehe grad, da hat schon jemand einen Thread zu diesem Thema eingestellt. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Pedalritter (18. Mai 2005)

Chr!s ,

kann leider nicht teilnehmen   .

aber vielleicht gibts nach emmels was zu feiern    . 

wer weiss  .

viel Spass euch allen in Emmelshausen !! und gutes Wetter   

Gruss Pedalritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (18. Mai 2005)

Werde wohl dabei sein...wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## FunkyChris (19. Mai 2005)

bin dabei!!!  
und bring noch glaube 5 kollegen mit  
wobei wir wahrscheinlich nur zu zweit die große runde fahren werden, da isich die anderen konditionell noch net so fit fühlen  

bin vor kurzem ne teile der strecke (baybachtal) gefahren; wollte selbiges bis zur mosel runter von emmelshausen aus! absolute nicht zu empfehlen da fast 50% kletteranteil! und das teils extrem! darunter hat nicht nur der körper gelitten, in form von plessuren  sondern nach 4h unterwegs und nur ca. 10 km auf dem tacho auch die lust! 

musst mal hier schauen http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=84;glaube das teile der strecken identisch sind

cu christian


----------



## Mc_Fly (19. Mai 2005)

Bin dabei 

@Pedalritter
Ich drück euch die Daumen.

Gruß


----------



## Pedalritter (21. Mai 2005)

Hey Biker ,

und wie war es in Emmelshausen   .

War dann wohl eine kleine Schlammschlacht    nach dem Gewitter letzte Nacht oder .

Naja , wenigsten war es warm und trocken während der Tour   

Ich könnt   , das ich nicht dabei war !! Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich mit Sicherheit dabei !!



@Mc_Fly
Danke , aber es hat sich noch nix getan   .

Gruss an alle die dabei waren.
Pedalritter


----------



## dodo1912 (21. Mai 2005)

SChlammschlacht ist gut  war aber ne super tour...nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Mc_Fly (21. Mai 2005)

Lob an die Veranstalter   

War ne geile Tour. Vielleicht nen bischen viel Matsch 
Nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Chr!s (22. Mai 2005)

Tja, wie war der Superbike?
Schon kurz nach dem Start war man schon eingesaut, denn das Hinterrad vom Vordermann zielte genau ins Gesicht. Auch entsprechend rutschig waren die Abfahrten und Single-Trails, doch auf diese Bedingungen hat der Veranstalter selbstverständlich keinen Einfluss. Sicher jedoch auf andere Faktoren, z.B. die Beschilderung, die an manchen Stellen sehr unglücklich platziert war. In schnellen Abfahrten sollte man frühzeitig auf eine 90° Linkskurve aufmerksam gemacht werden, erst recht auf 180°Kehren mit anschließendem Anstieg. Ebenso stimmten die ausgeschriebenen Höhenprofile und auch die Kilometerangaben mit den tatsächlich gefahrenen Werten letztlich nicht überein.
Lobenswert war aber auf jeden Fall neben einem reibungslosen Verlauf der Anmeldung die Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Wünschenswert wäre evtl. eine größere Auswahl an Getränken. 
Schließlich gilts noch etwas zu den Ergebnissen zu sagen, denn viele Fahrer entschieden sich, entgegen ihrer Voranmeldung, auf die Kurzstrecke zu wechseln. Da sie aber die Startnummer für die Langstrecke führten, wurden sie nach dem Zieleinlauf natürlich auch für die Langstrecke gewertet. Will mal hoffen, dass die Kontrolllisten auf der Langstrecke ausgewertet und die Ergebnislisten dementsprechend korrigiert werden.
Alles in Allem kann man sagen: Fürs 1. Mal im Großen und Ganzen eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Im nächsten Jahr hoffentlich bei schönerem Wetter.

Bis dahin,  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## dodo1912 (23. Mai 2005)

Weiß jdn ob, wann und wo es Bilder gibt - und die Ergebnissliste? 

Ich weiß nicht mal genau wievielter ich geworden bin - aber is auch eigentlich egal...war auf jeden fall ganz cool die Tour


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. Mai 2005)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jdn ob, wann und wo es Bilder gibt - und die Ergebnissliste?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mal genau wievielter ich geworden bin - aber is auch eigentlich egal...war auf jeden fall ganz cool die Tour



Die Bilder findest du << hier >> 

und die Ergebnissliste soll << hier >>  erscheinen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (23. Mai 2005)

Ja, die Ergebnisse sind drin und auch korrigiert!   
Von der Dame mit dem langen Rohr, also mit dem langen Objektiv, hab ich ne Mail, dass die Bilder bis Mittwoch hochgeladen sind.
Ob man da noch jemanden drauf erkennen kann? Bei dem Schlamm dürften doch alle gleich aussehen.


----------



## FunkyChris (31. Mai 2005)

großes lob an die veranstalter!!! coole veranstaltung, sind nächstes mal wieder mit am start!!!  

dann aber bitte mit parmesan für die nudelns 

war zwar ne ziemlich schlammschlacht, aber wo bekommt man schon für 12 ?s ne fango packung!!!


----------

